# Union Custom Loom parts?



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anybody here have a Union custom loom? Mine is missing a part and I dont know where to get one or try to make one. Could someone possibly post a pic of it for me. Its the mechanism that makes the carpet beam turn. A lever and its working parts. I saw one but cant find where I saw it at. Dont you hate when that happens. You find it when your not looking for it and cant get back there when you do need it. sigh. So close to getting my loom in working order, and yet so far.
Linda


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is a place you can order a copy of the manual for your loom

http://www.weaversfriend.com/page1/page8/page8.html

It says to "Call Janet Meany at 218 525 5778 to order copies of the manuals listed here."

Or maybe here: http://www.cs.arizona.edu/patterns/weaving/other/orc_loom.pdf


----------



## morgansrgr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I finally got one loom put back together. I ended up finding 2 other looms to use for parts. So with 3 looms I should be able to put together 2 looms. I didnt think that was to bad. Now to figure out how the harnesses are suppost to hang right to warp it. Sigh I just want to weave. :runforhills:
Linda


----------

